# It happened...after 14 years with TiVo



## juhealy (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, it finally happened after using Tivos for 14 years. I was actually able to upgrade my Tivo hardware from an old Series 3 to the new Edge, without having to talk to a single person. Was able to use the Comcast activation site and believe it or not, everything WORKED the first time. No support number to call, no tech rep to talk too, no internet searching to find the solution.

It only took 14 years but congrats TiVo, you finally did it!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, actually it was Comcast who did it.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

oh you couldn't just move the cablecard to the new box this whole time?

And how do you know it took 14 years. Did you try it each year for the past 5-10 years? 

Just curious.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I believe the comcast site has been set up for about 4 years, with pretty good reviews but not 100% perfect.


----------



## juhealy (Mar 31, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> oh you couldn't just move the cablecard to the new box this whole time?
> 
> And how do you know it took 14 years. Did you try it each year for the past 5-10 years?
> 
> Just curious.


Over that 14 years we probably upgraded 4 or 5 times with the last one being 3 years ago and having to bring home 4 cable cards to see which one would work. Sitting on the phone with both the Tivo rep and a Comcast rep in a 3 way call. This last go around was actually pleasant.


----------

